# decal to stencil



## spoker (Nov 12, 2016)

? for the computor experts,can you use a decal in somekind of printer to make a stensil for restoration?


----------



## abe lugo (Nov 12, 2016)

You can use the decal to recreate and scale art and either print new water labels, vinyl masks or create silk screens.  Just depends on budget.


----------



## spoker (Nov 12, 2016)

i would like to paint grafics on a restore instead of using decals,i could paint the color of the grafic and then cover that color  with a stensel and paint the main color,that way you would have all paint lie the piece was originally made


----------



## abe lugo (Nov 12, 2016)

Most graphics were on pre 50's bike were done using paint masks used like a stencil.  The graphics on tanks that are finer lines like DX tank used a silkscreen like a t-shirt graphic. 

You sure can create stencils for base colors on the graphics.  Most people create the stencil in the form of a vinyl mask. The mask covers the painted areas and shows the shape of the graphic you are painting.  

If you take a look for Schwinn paint stencils on eBay you can see what the look like. The vinyl is tha same as used on windows for car stickers and stuff.

Either way you need to create vector art to cut the graphic on a vinyl cutter. A sign shop can do both.   The money spent is mostly on the graphic work if you can't do it your self. 

Did you check to see if someone has made the graphics you need?   Any photos of your project would help.


----------



## spoker (Nov 13, 2016)

want to make this set into stensils


----------



## jkent (Nov 13, 2016)

Has anyone seen these?

vintage schwinn prewar stencil from schwinn Museum

vintage schwinn prewar stencil from schwinn Museum


----------



## buickmike (Nov 13, 2016)

I knew a couple of guys with one.picked up at the auction. Maybe 2nd ( lower bar DX ? )    It would have taken big cash to complete set needed for entire bike. They ended up with misc items..


----------



## abe lugo (Nov 13, 2016)

There are companies that still make paint masks like that.  We make them for doll heads the are made of copper and brass and usually have a scissor type holder.  They get caked with paint over a thousand pieces. 
As far as replicating the Monark set.  It would probably cost more for you to have it made into masks instead of just buying the decal set.   If the case is that set is not offered in the color you need then yes recreating it may be the only choice.  I know Memory Lane Classics used to sell the same set cheaper. 
I happen to have a set hanging out in a flat file someplace.  Let me know if you want it.

I can see how some people would prefer to have all painted graphics.   But the truth is not all graphics were just paint.  Even the fancy gold lettering was done in some form of a stencil or screen. 
On some newer restorations these same graphic are used but buries deep in the clear coat.


----------



## spoker (Nov 13, 2016)

thanks for all the info abe,im in the look and see part of it,i will certainly let you know agout your set,thaks!!


----------



## rustjunkie (Nov 13, 2016)

@spoker 
Search eBay for "Schwinn stencil", there are a couple people that make and sell high-quality vinyl masks. I've had some custom made myself and they work great.


----------



## spoker (Nov 14, 2016)

abe lugo said:


> There are companies that still make paint masks like that.  We make them for doll heads the are made of copper and brass and usually have a scissor type holder.  They get caked with paint over a thousand pieces.
> As far as replicating the Monark set.  It would probably cost more for you to have it made into masks instead of just buying the decal set.   If the case is that set is not offered in the color you need then yes recreating it may be the only choice.  I know Memory Lane Classics used to sell the same set cheaper.
> I happen to have a set hanging out in a flat file someplace.  Let me know if you want it.
> 
> ...



i think i have a vendor to make stensils from decals,do you still have yours,how much would you like to have for them and how would you like to get paid,thanks


----------



## Mramos (Dec 18, 2016)

jkent said:


> Has anyone seen these?
> 
> vintage schwinn prewar stencil from schwinn Museum
> 
> ...




I have seen those stencil here in PR. I guy has them like new they are made of brass


----------

